# ** World Champion** Useles Billy wants to thumb wresle for a beer#309



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

He has never losed at thumb wreslen wid his left hand. He'll take your beer..


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Good Juan k


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

Last post , lock it down


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks big, someone had to do it.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Fourth post start it up


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

And mud said I'm a jokester. LOLs


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Woooooooooo


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice!! I'll tumb rassle ya!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Garbage story just got funnier........owner called and said his employee said he'd quit before he rode with my trash all day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Nice!! I'll tumb rassle ya!



Honkey posted from jail??


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Wooooo!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

You break out honkey?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

Post bail


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

They refunded me my money.  Nice folks.  Never heard of garbage man complaining about trash smell.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

Honkey on the run


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I missed that 1 jb


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

I just trin to get  name grabbin titles


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Honkey posted from jail??



Honkey got free time and wifi


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

great post


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

run thru the creeks honkey, the dogs cant track ya


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Lesson lernt......dont put fish heads inda garbage can unless they been frozen.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Honkey smuggled his phone in. They forgot to do a cavity search on him


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I missed that 1 jb



End of last thread....somwhere between pot 950 and the end.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 21, 2015)

goot won K


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 21, 2015)

hay


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

wait , does this make us aiding and what not a criminal


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 21, 2015)

flop


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

crap


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm Billy with the rurnt trash can.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I wonder what them guys were saying about my garbage when I had a week old gator carcass in my can


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 21, 2015)

carp


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

I aint seen Honkey


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

we are all off topic


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

even this thread is useless


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 21, 2015)

what is da topic at hand????


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

HAfta spend my lunch break takin my trash to the landfill


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 21, 2015)

and what hand is the topic own???


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

They got all upset with me last fall with all the deer parts I put in there.......so I quit doing that.  Thought fishes were different.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

apparantely the trash


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I wonder what them guys were saying about my garbage when I had a week old gator carcass in my can



You kilt a gator?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

OH smuggled his phone into the big house, and my garbage can smells so bad the trash man said he'd quit before he would pick it up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

Honkey should hide in Jb's trash can with the fish, no one will find him in there, not even the trash men


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Yer so bad


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Free fallin


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Last dance with marry jane


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Nobody'd find him in there.......gotta hide quick, Im makin' a dump run here in about 30 mintues.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

Next time put the fish heads in the neighbors trash can


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Never did like Tom Petty music.......lernt to play a bunch of his songs on guitar, but only because most folks knew em well enough to sing along while we was all drankin


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

or bury them in the garden


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

tom petty rocks


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

flp


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Next time put the fish heads in the neighbors trash can



Neighbors complained......nice lady couple.  Goot neighbors.  Made me feel poorly about things.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Opening night last season jb  8'9"


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

looky there


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice job ... Kmc


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

It was a Omen that honkey escaped


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

thats one ugly dude , i mean gator


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Just tell them your redneck and deal with it


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice Bigs!!  Did you keep the skull?  How'd it taste?  Think I only had fried gator once, and don't remember tasting much other than the batter.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

Congrats on the gator, did you choke him out


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

My mom says I'm handsome mud


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

tanks ya'll someone had to do it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

You can eat the skull?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> My mom says I'm handsome mud



You are Bigs, i was just jealous


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Gator wreslin!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Just tell them your redneck and deal with it



They are very nice, I wouldn't want to upset them.  One's a die hard liberal lady, the other is a die hard conservative lady.  Good people.  They keep their yard way nicer than mine.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes yes got the hide  tanned too  still waiting to get it back


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

gotta go later ya'll


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

bigs got a tan?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> You can eat the skull?



I guess.....I wuz thinkin' it would look cool all bleached out, but, never know......


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

We been eating gator nuggets about once a month


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Yes yes got the hide  tanned too  still waiting to get it back



Awesome!  I wanna kill a gator.  Did you pay a guide or DIY hunt?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I think your cute too mud


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Wonder if you can grill gator?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

I grilled some salmon last night........only have one pack left from my Oregon trip.  Sad to see it go.......


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Diy solo hunt from the shore  never doin that again  

Not my brightest moment  

I tried to enlist help from billy but they were all goin dove shootin


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

You still here mud?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I tried jb  prolly better chopped or ground and make a cake or burger


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Gator flop^^


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Bigs done kilt Billy's pet gator. He adopted that gator down in Florida, when the Old South Gator and Reptile Ranch shut down in Kissimmee.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

That gator would eat of Billy's hand.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Billy was training racin Gators


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Billy don't learn almost got his only arm chewed off


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I tried jb  prolly better chopped or ground and make a cake or burger



Gator cake....like a crab cake, prolly be purty good


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

.......mix it up with same ingredients, heck, Id try it. Gator patty might be good too.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Just got the word.  Officially cooking 275 butts this weekend.  Gonna rain on me Saturday.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Start putting in for the permit jb  I know a spot we can hunt in 3 years


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Morning KRun


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

happy Birthday KyDawg....hope you have a goot one!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Diy solo hunt from the shore



Still, any DIT adventure is prolly mor rewarding than having a guide.

I have caught 10# trout in the soque river on some of the paid places, none of them were near the trophy to me that the 18" I caught from the hooch last year was.

Something just cool about gettin' it done on your own.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Start putting in for the permit jb  I know a spot we can hunt in 3 years



Will do.  Do I have to apply for a certain area?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Holy cow that's a lot of pig  275 lbs or 275 butts


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

first post in herra^^^^^


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Holy cow that's a lot of pig  275 lbs or 275 butts



275 butts.  Roughly 2200 #'s


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Apply for any area  you will get denied and get priority points  all you need is 2 where I go


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

I like smoking butts.....but they ain't much left of them after Billy throws them down.............


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Not my biggest cook......I did 320 last year for a different place.

These local ministries get me to come in and do the cooking for their boston butt fundraisers.  I don't charge nuthin', so they think I'm great.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

That's insane jb


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Apply for any area  you will get denied and get priority points  all you need is 2 where I go



Got it.  Will do.  Billy gator hunt in 3 years


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

flop?


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

danggit


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

rydert said:


> happy Birthday KyDawg....hope you have a goot one!!!



Happy Birthday from me too Bo$$!!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> That's insane jb



I won't get much sleep.  The first one I did took 4 days, and in 4 days I only got a total of 4 hours sleep.  Pure misery.

This one wont be so bad because local church that asked me to do this has access to a couple smokers which can hold 40 butts each, add in mine, and I'll be able to cook about 100 at a time.  Will only be 3 runs.  Start Thursday evening, wrap up Saturday morning.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

danggit flop


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I woulda charged a buck a butt


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

I do this for free.  I don't go to church, so this is my way of participatin' in church stuff without being part of a church.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

I figger, the minute I take money for it, it becomes work and stops being fun.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

JB trying to smoke his way into heaven


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> JB trying to smoke his way into heaven



This got lol's all ova my person


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> JB trying to smoke his way into heaven



  Nah.  Just like cookin' with far


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

I ain't as good at it as bigs.......I just have done lotsa bulk cooking.  Once did a banquet for 400 people with smoked chicken, ribs, pork and all the sides.  That was a logistical nightmare.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Fixin' ta head to the dump to get rid of my awful smellin' trash......bbl


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

oops1 said:


> This got lol's all ova my person



I got a little on my right pant leg when I re-readed it


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

rydert said:


> first post in herra^^^^^



What about that Birfday post that you fouled up?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

And he's buying a stairway to heaven


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 21, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> JB trying to smoke his way into heaven



lolin long time


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I can donate 10 lbs if rub jb  

I need to grease the wheels into upstairs myself


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> JB trying to smoke his way into heaven


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey hey hey


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Second post hera


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> What about that Birfday post that you fouled up?



It's the thought that counts.......happy birthday KyDawg+!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Rec yard WIFI password is #letmeoutcracka!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday Bo$$!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> JB trying to smoke his way into heaven


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Alsmost


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

flop time


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Honkey don't let them boys trick you. It aint my birthday.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Where's Nitram? And Mattech, and Mud????


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Honkey don't let them boys trick you. It aint my birthday.



You is Bo$$ errrday is yo birthday I thought.. lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I think your cute too mud


oh crap


KyDawg said:


> You still here mud?


Im back for now, they keep trying to work me boss


OmenHonkey said:


> Where's Nitram? And Mattech, and Mud????


Here, what cell you in?? i'll send you a card


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

If I get beans and rice again i'm goin to SEG.. Gonna fight my outta herra!!


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2015)

Morning to you too Boss and everybody
else too to 2 tu


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Stopping in Cordele for gas and lunch


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey krun


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

That was awful, now I got to wash my truck out


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Stopping in Cordele for gas and lunch



Careful Bigs. Theys good people down herrra!! Where ya eatin in Cordele?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

U go to the paulding  dump


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> That was awful, now I got to wash my truck out



lolin !


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Not sure I will see what's there when I stop


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Rottin fish usually is


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Not sure I will see what's there when I stop



How hungry are ya? Carters Hamburgers are usually good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Not sure I will see what's there when I stop



blow the horn when ya come thru Tifton Bigs


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

1213 S 7th St, Cordele, GA 31015       Carter's


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yea bigs.  Paulding dump.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

They got that nasty  GC there too!! I bet Billy is there.. What you thankin Mud?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Last post! Locr down!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

They got a Hardees Too Bigelow!    I like a hardees burger sometimes!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Last post! Locr down!



Go weld sumthin TP..


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

GC will have me stopping for facilities all the way


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Or at least


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

whatch me flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> GC will have me stopping for facilities all the way



Golden Corral nasty flop!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

My wife had a stress test done today. I had to take one of the girls to the Dr. this morning. I told the wife she needed to cancel cause without me there stressin her out the results would be flawed and inaccurate..


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

What ya'll think?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Goin to lunch cause i'm being ignored like 03.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

I got 2 flops today tho!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

And it's just lunch time!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

What's guth up too today?


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> JB trying to smoke his way into heaven



Lol long time here


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Took fo eva to catch up


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> What's guth up too today?



he had a flat tire...........


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

he ran over a chicken beak......


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

put a hole in his tire.....


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

as the air was rushing out of the tire....it sounded like a chicken crowin....


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

really freaked Guth out......


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Chili cheese pups


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

I guess you could say he is in chicken shock.........


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

anyway that is what he told me......


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

Tryin to catch my breath. You are movin this along. Everyone I turned a page catchin up yall turned a page. Had to speed read


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

Spent my hole lunch our catchin up. Messicans are tellin sumpin bout workin


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Washin the truck and trash can wuz worse than the dump.......don't think I'll ever get that smell outta the truck.  Spent $10 in quarters on soap and pressure washin', still stink.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

rydert said:


> anyway that is what he told me......



Didn't that seem kinda far fetched to you Ridirt?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

Got my tool pouch on today helpin em put rafters on a house so we can get on to the next won


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

Back to work. For a little while. I'll catch back up in a couple awas


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

You are the man, Bigs!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> And he's buying a stairway to heaven



That's what popped in my head when he typed it.......They's a Billy who knows.........


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Stariway to heaven flop ^^^^^


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

**bigs**


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

K are you working or drinking.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Kenny


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Beeeeeeeeeeep  chula drive by


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Didn't that seem kinda far fetched to you Ridirt?



No, not really..............you think he was pullin my leg?......


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

rydert said:


> No, not really..............you think he was pullin my leg?......



He was practicing the story he would tell the boss for being late.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

...


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Beeeeeeeeeeeep tifton driveby


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

S central Ave yo


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

S. GA gangsters


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

I Can't get that smell outta my nose........washed my face and hands six times, changed clothes, threw away my gloves and anything that touched the garbage juice.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

May hafta take a bath in bleach


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> K are you working or drinking.



I didn't thank K culd werk wif out drankin


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> May hafta take a bath in bleach



if you do.....be sure to tape up all orifices...........


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> May hafta take a bath in bleach



Take a bath this early in the week?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

mattech said:


> ...



lol-ing MT......


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

you so silly


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't get it........


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

rydert said:


> I don't get it........



She will have to iron and you'll be safe


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

lol's long time


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

giggle


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

toot


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

I haven't been in here in 3 hrs and I'm 8 pages behind


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

I miss enything important?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey 7 mag


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Any good gossip?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey Bigs


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Everbody in here still straight?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Jb has to cook 275 Boston butts for a church fundraiser I'm donating the rub


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Any good gossip?



homo3 is pregnant............


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

hfh or quack is the daddy.........


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Mud thinks I'm handsome and I said he was cute too


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Pretty gay


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

gotta do a paternity test when da baybay gets herra......


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Congrats homo3


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Congrats hfh or Quack


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Jb has to cook 275 Boston butts for a church fundraiser I'm donating the rub



Thats a lot of butts


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Mud thinks I'm handsome and I said he was cute too


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

Lftpp.


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

if its a girl, they gone name it hfhomo
if its a boy they gone name it quackomo


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Mrs Mag made poke chops wif your rub last night bigs..It was goood


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

if they can't determine the sex....they just gone name it homo4....


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

She pan fry them?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

rydert said:


> if its a girl, they gone name it hfhomo
> if its a boy they gone name it quackomo



or, hfhomo4 or quackomo4


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

What have i missed


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

flp


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

now flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

nothing!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> What have i missed



I said something mean earlier about GC. But that's about it....


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

rydert said:


> if they can't determine the sex....they just gone name it homo4....



Lol-ing


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey Mud did you see the campground in the last thread.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Golden Corral nasty flop!!!


What have i told ya'll bout bad mouthing Golden Corral 



bigelow said:


> Beeeeeeeeeeeep tifton driveby






bigelow said:


> Mud thinks I'm handsome and I said he was cute too



You better hush, you gonna have pnut all mad at me


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Mud did you see the campground in the last thread.



 NO , what post


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Y y'all always pickin on hdm


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

bunch of gayness in herra


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Y y'all always pickin on hdm



cyber bullies


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

Cause Homo3 dishes it out, he can take it, plus its just flat out funny. Try it. Say Homo3.. see ... i lol'd all over the place.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 21, 2015)

I aint tha baby pappy


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

Homo3


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

holy crap......lol-ing so hard


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

can't breath


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

i should really start wearing two shoes


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

not like that


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

ya'll know what i mean


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> wear my rubbers



Recycled rubber boots works real goot!!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok then


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> not like that



loling!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

thanks honkey


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey now


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

mud?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

mud flop


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Crap


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

wasn't trying......just like Mud


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

I remember when I was 16 too..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 21, 2015)

Im gonna ease out of this thread....


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> She pan fry them?



grilled them


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im gonna ease out of this thread....



I edited mine... lol.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

JB must be still washin off.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> No , what post



756


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Ice is getting awful thin in here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Homo3





hdm03 said:


> holy crap......lol-ing so hard






KyDawg said:


> 756



I'll check it out


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes sir it was 03's fault tho. Just so you know.. I got works to do.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> 756


Awesome!!! thats cool. Thats why you the boss


KyDawg said:


> Ice is getting awful thin in here.



Wait, what i miss?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Skating on thin ice is never good.......


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

like i've always said......nobody wins with thin ice


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

I am watching this thread.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Just because you can't see me doesn't mean I can't see you.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (4 members and 2 guests)
hdm03, mattech+


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

i don't see you


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

I know what you typed last night.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

I can see what y'all deleted or edited.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm like a Honda ninja motorcickle.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Break tyme


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Whut


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

But I sound like a Honda Davidson when I get riled up.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

polf


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I can see what y'all deleted or edited.



HUH?


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

I get all nervous...


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Thankyou T P, for all you do for us in here. Its a job noone respects but from the looks of past post in this thread.... You are needed dearly.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

For no reason


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

i make bad smells when i get nervous


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

T P , kan U see wut fanger I'm holden up ?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Thankyou T P, for all you do for us in here. Its a job noone respects but from the looks of past post in this thread.... You are needed dearly.



Its hard being an cyberpost cop, but I will take down a cyber bully with a cybertazer in a heartbeat. If that don't work I'll use my cyberglock.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

m03 mells bad!!!!!!!=rank


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

I can, k. Please read my post before this one. Don't make me break out my long range cyber rifle.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

It's a 300 winchester cybermag.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Don't forget the cyperlazerguidedstungun widwad red dot sights.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

T gonna cyber pew pew pew


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

With Leopold 3x20x80 cyberscope.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

I be poppin some cybercaps.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Thats was athumbs up please hold your fire.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Got me a 185" cyberbuck last week wif it.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

T gonna hand out cyber tickets


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Cybersafety back on.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

choot the honkey......


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

You ever shot a cyber turkey T?


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

You ever caught a cyberbass


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Cyber stirper


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Cybetyrout?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Dangit... just had a cyberjam. Junky cybermarlin.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Cyberflop^^^^


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

matt reloads cyper ammo for the cyper cops


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

T P =cyperriffic


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

T P hascyper sences when it comes to cyper crime.. U won't make it.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Eeerrrbody wants to shoot the honkey..


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

My favorte line from T P was Make My Cyper Day.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Have ya'll found that guys Diamond yet? Who has it he said he knows what you drivin!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

"I am looking for the diamond dealer my friend sold his diamond to. We met you together and we worked for the same city. I remember the vehicle you drove, you owned a pawn shop. Contact me with the vehicle you drove to make sure its the same guy. Text me."



This just don't sound legit to me...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

Mattech???


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Where'd you read that, honkey?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Says WHO , we ain't found him....


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

what you talkin' about white boy?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

I am a registered cyberdiamond dealer.


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

sounds ok to me......he probably legit


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

I always buy and sell diamonds out of my car.....


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

I just cybersneezed and almost made a cybermess on myself.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Sounds like abunch of honkey tonken to me.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Dirty honkey boy.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Cyberhonkey


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

T Pget some cyper wipes, they always help me/


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Cyberflop


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Cyberflopp


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Supercyberflop


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Cyberyes!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

I read it yesterday. Somewhere the is a heartbroken woman that wants her Diamond back.. HDM03 here's your chance...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

chance at what?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm getten cyper stalked. looks like someone is lookin threw my windows 10


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm lookin at new phones. What ya'll got and do ya like it. I have galaxy S3 so it's time to upgrade. Anyone used the S6 yet? Mattech?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> chance at what?



Am I wrong or isn't your Phrase "If you need anything, Anything at all just let me know"

lol


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Just messin with ya. The selling/buying a diamond out of a car and now wanting to talk to them again was just funny to me.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

This thread got bad, glad y'all turned it around.....


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Wuz fixin to go on and on about how GON's Useless Billy used to be awesome family fun, but it has become not awesome lately because of all the clowns.......


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

I must have missed it...........


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Then all the other disgruntled billy's could come chime in about how they agree with me, and that this was an awesome place that is no longer as awesome as it once was.......


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

JB=thread killer


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Werd


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

TP saved the day with his cyberscaretactics


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

I seriously think the smell of garbage is permanently in my beard.


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

I cant grow a beard......


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

mine grows like Joe Dirts..............


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 21, 2015)

rydert said:


> I cant grow a beard......



looks like yer goat caint either


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Id grow a Joe Dirt beard but it might not be good for my career aspirations.......I already look out of place with a shaved head and a beard.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

rydert said:


> mine grows like Joe Dirts..............



This is an issue I share as well. Patchy at best


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I'm lookin at new phones. What ya'll got and do ya like it. I have galaxy S3 so it's time to upgrade. Anyone used the S6 yet? Mattech?



I'm a Motorola fan. I have the Motorola droid maxx, and love it.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

I can't grow a beard either


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

It gets all thick and stuff


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Beard flop


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

I ain't got much beard, but, I prefer have some facial hair to shavin' regularly.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Do you sit at work all day thinking, I'm to useful , well have we got news for you.... Come join in the useles billy thread, where we become so useles we forget what the topic is.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

I have a small beard...


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

HAd a lady ask me in an elevator if my head was hot but my face cold (which I thought was kind-of a dumb thing to ask)......I told her no, I hate brushing my hair and I hate shaving my face.  So, I stay bald and bearded.  It's a convenience thing.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

There's topics in here?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> There's topics in here?



Think we purdy much nailed em all taday


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> looks like yer goat caint either



that's not a goat Hils.......


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Its not?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2015)

rydert said:


> that's not a goat Hils.......



You sure....... ?


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

This is how you grow a beard.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

What in the heck are y'all talking about


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

mattech said:


> Its not?





Wycliff said:


> You sure....... ?



its not a goat...I'm sure


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

lol-ing


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

That's a moostash matt. Not a beard


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

What's yur goats name dirt?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm lightning on my feet


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Think we purdy much nailed em all taday



Cool.....then I wuz wrong, this place is still awesome.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I make moves up as I go


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Playas gonna play


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Back to the topic

I trimmed up the other day  going for the Ragnar beard


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2015)

looks like a goat to me


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Gotsta leave shortly, JB JR has a ballgame.  I do the announcin'.  It's the only entertainment since JR spends 99% of his time on the bench.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

Current Attachments (215.1 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (215.1 KB)


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

I know selfies are frowned upon but I couldn't rezist


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

gut = HAWT


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice beard Guthrie


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Gotsta leave shortly, JB JR has a ballgame.  I do the announcin'.  It's the only entertainment since JR spends 99% of his time on the bench.



Announce him comin up to bat when he's ridin the bench. See how the coach reacts


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

Selfy flop


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Nice beard Guthrie



Almost touchs the ground


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

ZZ tops drummers name is Frank Beard. And he ain't got one


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

That's awkward


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

wutimiss


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

I've partied wid zz top & they never knew who i was.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

Bunch a youngins talkin bout the beard they can't grow


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

odd....


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I've partied wid zz top & they never knew who i was.



Imagine that


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Frank shaves twice a day


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

K=inconspicuous


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

even.....


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

that selfie has a weird shape guth.....


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> odd....



Yes.yes you are


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

I tookem turkey hunten for rio's around austin  tx. 1984. lake travis


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

rydert said:


> that selfie has a weird shape guth.....



So what are you sayin?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

Does it make me look flat


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

My selfie shadow would look like a large beach ball


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

lol.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Dang exhaust fans


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

my selfie would look like an elephant head...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Flopper


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

lol's x's 2


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I heard Kenny was a well-dressed man in cheap sunglasses


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Takin the fam fishin this PM. I'll take some pics for tomorrow.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Yall see what I did ther


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Announce him comin up to bat when he's ridin the bench. See how the coach reacts



Me n coach aren't exactly on good terms......which I think has a little to do with JR's predicament....but, that ^^^ would be funny


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I just got a PM about fishing tonight


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I just got a PM about fishing tonight



me too.....can't wait


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Tonight would be a good time to go......prolly a few whites left inda creek.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Wooo


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Plenty of room in my trash can for more fish heads now.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

JB = racist fisherman


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Milk milk


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Lemonade


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Gatoraid


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Who's making fudge


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

Jb's trash = fish dump


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

yes?


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2015)

You making fudge?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

this morning.....i did this morning


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

I did about an hour ago.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

a lot of fudge makes in herra


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

flap


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> a lot of fudge makes in herra


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm glad ya'll got my PM about fishin. I got plenty of room and if ya have to many reebs just stay at the cabin/shack whateva you wanna call it.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


>



what's da matta; buttercup?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Yall been postin all day


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Don't we have anything better to do


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm driving that's my excuse


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm about 50 miles out side f Orlando


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I stopped and bought a Sunpass now I get to cruise through the tolls


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Now I'm one of the cool kids


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I'm about 50 miles out sort of Orlando



sort of Orlando???  It either is or isn't


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for noticing HDM


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I can sort of spell


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 21, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> sort of Orlando???  It either is or isn't



Im glad someone said it


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

But I don't punctuate on here


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey krun and bama

Yall caught up yet


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Cch?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Y Cliff?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm all out of sorts


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

444 post^^


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Click it or ticket


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Toll plaza


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Why


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Not


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

not sure


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Try for a flop


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

crap


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Bige always gets my jokes


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for noticing


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Drive careful Bigs..


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

or not


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

your decision


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

we support you either way


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm driving as careful as can be


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm doing voice posts


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

That's what they all say!! How many beers you drank?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Atlanta to Orlando is a 12 pack trip!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

smoke some weeds too


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I ran out of both now what


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Or eat weed brownies like the kids from Albany did..LOL.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Principal " They was acting strangely and not like themselves."


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Got charged with disrupting a public school. Couldn't charge them for possession cause they ate them all. LOL


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

5:00 see ya'll another day! Enjoy your evening!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Someone "Got Lucky" in the deer hunting forum. Check it out!

Got Lucky is the title. LOLs


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't need nuffin to act strange


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

nut is getten a full strut to place on his gun barrel.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm getten a hen that spins on my hat.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Inventen the 4" mag 10ga shells fer hunten turkeys.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

3 oz loads of heavy 7s at 1200ft per second.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Lazer sights.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Full fan to mount to barrel.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I just read that thread K it made me LOL 
How come he was the only one who spun out if he was such a good driver


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 21, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Got charged with disrupting a public school. Couldn't charge them for possession cause they ate them all. LOL



Buddy cop of mine claims if its still in your system tehy can charge you?

I wonder if it was not fully digested if they could get them for possession?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Hfh= narc


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

big, U should of seen him when he was a bad driver. Maybe he missed the deer in the ditch!!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Slowly putting sack under my chair...


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

matt=wow


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

or mom upside down.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

k = misunderstanding titles.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

wom


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> or mom upside down.



This made me lol-ing many long times.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

mow


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Maybe I should not have said that.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

k = gigglemaster


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

LOL-ing, Iget that from U..


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

I wonder if that snaggletoof feller ever fount him a framer?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Who said that  I said "THAT"


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

He found a mexican MOM crew. That stands for WOW


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

They alittle snaggeled them selfs. Pick a mean totmato.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

They do dental check bitten the tomatoes.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

They rake yards wid there smiles.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

I say stopp it k stop. O K O K I stopped


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Whew


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

**WARNING** 



Hunting is expensive.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

I always stop before the flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

**WARNING**

taken


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

WARNING, road ahead is wet. 
Maybe  under water.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Fishen ain't cheap either. unles you gettem at the market.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

**WARINING** I will not pay high prices for land to hunt. I will buy a $2300 bow though.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

I will pay $400 for a new climber.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

I will buy a new $8000 utv.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

I will buy a new set of $1000 hunting clothes.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

I will buy new $200 arrows too.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Also get me some dem $30 a pop broad heads.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Need me a new $300 tower stand too.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

A tractor. Got to get me a tractor.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Might as well get me a new ATV for when the utv cain reach em.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

But I ain't paying $500 for no huntin land!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2015)

yawn.... didn't mean to doze off.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm alive thanks for axing


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

I didn't ketchup too useless


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Fast talking fancy pants man with shiney shoes wants to keep me at the uptown office. Said he would take good care of me.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

I may just do it, but I ain't wearing fancy pants and gonna wear my red boots


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

I been catchin up all day. You should see my selfy Mig. It's back a few pages


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

Ain't that the troof TP. Everbody wants to kill big bucks and see lots a deer but don't want to pay for it


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 21, 2015)

3/4 mag????


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 21, 2015)

Oooooooooooops???


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 21, 2015)

setup


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 21, 2015)

flap???


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

I pay for it. Never see big bucks but I see deer all the time. Since I'm taking my boys seeing deer is the good part.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

I'll take this flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

2 more


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Oooooooooooops???



Jes?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

I counted wrong


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

I did get the 31 flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Just had to run inside from landscaping, I'm lfft with oops guts bad. I hate being lftt when sweaty, you just slide around.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

My oldest billy finally realized good jobs and a life isn't just given out. Kids today are spoiled and get a fantacy life in their head.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm only about 18 pages behind. I'll never catch up. Is this what you useless clowns do all day?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> **WARINING** I will not pay high prices for land to hunt. I will buy a $2300 bow though.





T.P. said:


> I will pay $400 for a new climber.





T.P. said:


> I will buy a new $8000 utv.





T.P. said:


> I will buy a new set of $1000 hunting clothes.





T.P. said:


> I will buy new $200 arrows too.





T.P. said:


> Also get me some dem $30 a pop broad heads.





T.P. said:


> Need me a new $300 tower stand too.





T.P. said:


> A tractor. Got to get me a tractor.





T.P. said:


> Might as well get me a new ATV for when the utv cain reach em.





T.P. said:


> But I ain't paying $500 for no huntin land!



I can see where scraping together $500 after spending all the money on the other stuff might be a problem.

Kmac made me feel bad because he made fun of my turkey cannon and he uses an old Ithaca with small shells.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm only about 18 pages behind. I'll never catch up. Is this what you useless clowns do all day?



It's kinda their thing.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Takes kids longer to grow up these days.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Migmack said:


> My oldest billy finally realized good jobs and a life isn't just given out. Kids today are spoiled and get a fantacy life in their head.



Good thing your teaching your child not to be a fancy pants teenager.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Takes kids longer to grow up these days.



Army,Navy, Air force, Marines! What a great place, it's a great place to start


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

mattech said:


> Just had to run inside from landscaping, I'm lfft with oops guts bad. I hate being lftt when sweaty, you just slide around.



Chevron or shell station?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

It worked for me and my oldest Son


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Good grief I thought I was then realized he was spoiled. Kids get too much for free these days


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Army,Navy, Air force, Marines! What a great place, it's a great place to start



We talked about it. He was going along until I mentioned killing and being shot at. He said don't think he could kill a man. I told him then don't join.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Right now he is signing up at a tech school to become a mechanic. Its a start.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

I cain say much, I was 40 before I started growing up. Still fighting it though.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

I know a few I'd like to dump a few rounds in right now.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

I would never do that though.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Carp


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Y'all gettin deep up in hera


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2015)

Well .  .  .


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Migmack said:


> We talked about it. He was going along until I mentioned killing and being shot at. He said don't think he could kill a man. I told him then don't join.



Navy worked for me. You never see your target. There are a lot of good skills that you can learn in the military. I wish I woulds done things different and had a different job while I was in but I was more concerned with booze and broads. The engineering jobs pay big bucks once you get out


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

I grew up then got ripped off by divorce relived my 20s now I'm grown up again.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Navy worked for me. You never see your target. There are a lot of good skills that you can learn in the military. I wish I woulds done things different and had a different job while I was in but I was more concerned with booze and broads. The engineering jobs pay big bucks once you get out



I'm the eyes an ears for engineers..


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Right now he is signing up at a tech school to become a mechanic. Its a start.



That's a good way to make a living. Auto techs make good money nowadays and there is plenty of work. A lot of schooling and training for auto techs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

And I do alright


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> That's a good way to make a living. Auto techs make good money nowadays and there is plenty of work. A lot of schooling and training for auto techs



He does good makes mistakes, but learns from them.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

I do alright I guess but I have to work hard for it. A lot of times I wish I was back in the shop instead of up front. A lot less stress back there and it's a lot steadier. Besides, I get tired of kissing customers tails and pretending like I give two rips about what they're saying. lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Chevron or shell station?



No body go in there at least for 35 or 45 minutes.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Mt done a job in a bathroom


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Idk I may be gay


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Mt got a purdy mouth


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

One of the Ga boys got a fine bird today. He had two 10" beards
1 5/8" spurs and weighed bout 24 pounds.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

That chic who got mad about the dip.. She text me today. Said she was sorry she hasn't kept in touch


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> One of the Ga boys got a fine bird today. He had two 10" beards
> 1 5/8" spurs and weighed bout 24 pounds.



Good bird.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

Billy ain agonna find me hid in this $C hay field


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

Migmack said:


> That chic who got mad about the dip.. She text me today. Said she was sorry she hasn't kept in touch



jus dip some copenhagen if ya wanna snuff em out


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Werd


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm back.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

thunderbird


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for letten me hunt that bird Bo$$.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm back.



looks like that to me too


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

I won't tell promise.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 21, 2015)

You get him K?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

I was gonna flop it but had to get another reeb


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

who is promise, an why ain ya tellen her


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

If I had a woman to fetch my beer I'd made that flop


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

it is reeb time


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Hank why you drink why you roll smoke?


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

if I had a woman I'd be in the wrong house


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Hank living out the songs that he wrote


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Hank why you drink why you roll smoke?



habit


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Glad I had a home town paper with me to throw folks off track.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Had one that brang me reebs and do what I wanted. Then she got to smothering me.. Had to kick her out.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

I ain wrote half what I lived


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

I was gonna call 6mag about buying a new chevrolet car, but not now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

K done kidnapped another turkey.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't know about women right now. I just don't know.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Had one that brang me reebs and do what I wanted. Then she got to smothering me.. Had to kick her out.



sometimes ya gotta take the good with the bad


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Ole mag goes in the back makes fun of you then adds another grand to the car


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

My standards are to high and my morals are too low.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Bo$$ has some fine birds, wish I had got a biggen.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I don't know about women right now. I just don't know.



I do, they crazier than Billy on a 3 day sobet


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Ole mag goes in the back makes fun of you then adds another grand to the car



I bet he was gonna try and sell me on the clearcoat paint job. Probably the heavy duty door handles too.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Hankus said:


> sometimes ya gotta take the good with the bad



I should have kept her. She had her own money. But I left my phone one day and she went through it and started axing questions I had to say its over and I don't answer to no one


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> My standards are to high and my morals are too low.



well, mebbe swap em


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I do, they crazier than Billy on a 3 day sobet



I've noticed a pattern that they get crazier as they get older.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

T P, one day a nice pretty lady will walk into your life with plenty of money toware U can hunt.. Cause hunten ain't cheap.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Old crazy lady flop!^^


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I bet he was gonna try and sell me on the clearcoat paint job. Probably the heavy duty door handles too.



And the rust proofing along with the tire warranty


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I was gonna call 6mag about buying a new chevrolet car, but not now.



lol


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

I need me an older rich crazy lady.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> My standards are to high and my morals are too low.



as Unk told me"ya either drinkin too much or not enough"


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I've noticed a pattern that they get crazier as they get older.



That's the flop of the centry. Pure wisdom right there


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

He had a nice spur that I could see K. Was the other one gone?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Ole mag goes in the back makes fun of you then adds another grand to the car



lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Get a younger girl the older hot chicks are plain crazy


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Hankus said:


> well, mebbe swap em



High morals and low standards? I haven't thought of that, give me a second to think on that one.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I need me an older rich crazy lady.



Trace Atkins "hey baby let me get your walker"


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

What now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> lol



I sold cars I said I'll get the manager skrate he wants too much money. Then I'd just pretend I was getn them a deal


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> High morals and low standards? I haven't thought of that, give me a second to think on that one.



or DAC "Cheap Thrills"


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Then I'd tell them your credits is shot I'm the only dealer in town that can get you this loan


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Boss, he had both spurs. & 2 10" beards.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Wheel and deal..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

K done shot that bird off my land.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

These bozs are on fast cars & cra cra wemens. Bo$$


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

So what Mm, what U goin do about it.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I sold cars I said I'll get the manager skrate he wants too much money. Then I'd just pretend I was getn them a deal



Dang! That's Old School right there


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Now I just sell crickret crappy to johnny the crapper.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Dang! That's Old School right there



Them boys were skrate rip off a widow.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Then I'd tell them your credits is shot I'm the only dealer in town that can get you this loan



I need to remember that one


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

"I drove em every one over the edge, it's a wonder I wasn't killed, my old cars"


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

LOLs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

I quit cause they wanted to sell a demo car at new car price to an old widow lady. Bible says don't take advantage of the widowed or orphaned. I ain't getting God mad at me.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I quit cause they wanted to sell a demo car at new car price to an old widow lady. Bible says don't take advantage of the widowed or orphaned. I ain't getting God mad at me.



Good for you


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I quit cause they wanted to sell a demo car at new car price to an old widow lady. Bible says don't take advantage of the widowed or orphaned. I ain't getting God mad at me.



herd dat


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

They was some sleeze ball sales managers


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

I've been with the same dealer for 18 years. Good people to work for. They are 4th generation owners


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Make a decent cut but don't take advantage of people.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Warning

Wemens ain't cheap.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Wheres dave.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey Bo$$, haow you doin'?


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

"younger wimmen, older whisky, more horses, faster money"


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

Hay Dave


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I've been with the same dealer for 18 years. Good people to work for. They are 4th generation owners



These people were aweful. Sell the grandma a clunker and brag about it. Acura dealership too. They treat the rich folknlike kings and the used car lit people like trash. I can make a grand or two of a used car and maybe  500 on a new car. Crazy bisnez


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Fast cars aint cheap.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Mm sounds like a used car sales person now.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Fast women ain't cheap either


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Trin to sell us on how he sales to old folks.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 21, 2015)

Yall be careful somebody done stolt K's hair, goot shootin'. Did You use that audio recording that I sent you to kill that bird?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Being cheap, cost more now.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey Dave


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Why yes, yes I did dave.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Faster horses


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Younger women


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

It was a pretty day. goot car sellin weather.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 21, 2015)

Fast horses are overrated, fast wimmins is hard to catch.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Riden a grey hound.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Usa tazer dave.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

My woman caught me..


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

an put a fryin pan up side my head for it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Made me hollar Aunt.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> My woman caught me..



It was cause of that pointy head


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

speaken of cra cra, shes home.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

bbl


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

I ain't read through cause I'm in a blue ribbon reeb


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Ole scraps will like that one


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Younger women



Are easy to please


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Faster horses



Make better runners


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2015)

I should have gone scouting this afternoon. Wife was SUPPOSED to put her car in the shop but didn't. I wasted all afternoon just taking a nap.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 21, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I should have gone scouting this afternoon. Wife was SUPPOSED to put her car in the shop but didn't. I wasted all afternoon just taking a nap.



Utterly useles


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

bammer after number 3.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Thought there was a 2 kill tom limit


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Bammer printing new tags


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Maybe there is.... SSsssHhhhh


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Mm= dnr ranger.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

He'sworken on next years limit.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Well


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Got nada last year, maken up fer it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

flop master matt.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

ttt


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey that's not legal


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

lol-ing


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> bammer after number 3.



Yessir. Before the season started i was just wanting one. Killing two was a blessing and now the idea of limiting out for the first time since 2011 seems possible. 
I was supposed to go to Sumter County in the morning with one of the Doc's but we had a sick patient show up and needs an operation in the morning so hunting is out.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 21, 2015)

Never been much for change I just do my thing walk them halls down the town I live in a cabin nobody around this is my life I do it my way yaa feel me dog yea that's my was I'm on another planet this is my hood down in them woods why arnt u actually reading this I am sad y'all got  me in tears please don't make me go I'm so scared ahhhhhhb SIKE I'm the realist of them all I am the  rockdale buck HEAR ME ROAR!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Older whisky


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 21, 2015)

Frootloops are tasty LOL that is goofy


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 21, 2015)

I heard that I ain't got the money LOL


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 21, 2015)

I just seen a illegal turkey LOL


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> Never been much for change I just do my thing walk them halls down the town I live in a cabin nobody around this is my life I do it my way yaa feel me dog yea that's my was I'm on another planet this is my hood down in them woods why arnt u actually reading this I am sad y'all got  me in tears please don't make me go I'm so scared ahhhhhhb SIKE I'm the realist of them all I am the  rockdale buck HEAR ME ROAR!!!!!



I hear the" ROAR"

Tell it like it is rockdale buck!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 21, 2015)

I just seen a ford LOL


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> Never been much for change I just do my thing walk them halls down the town I live in a cabin nobody around this is my life I do it my way yaa feel me dog yea that's my was I'm on another planet this is my hood down in them woods why arnt u actually reading this I am sad y'all got  me in tears please don't make me go I'm so scared ahhhhhhb SIKE I'm the realist of them all I am the  rockdale buck HEAR ME ROAR!!!!!



Whatever. Glad to see you do use punctuation in your posts in other forums.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 21, 2015)

Kmckinnie heard me roar LOL


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 21, 2015)

Rhbama is correcting my punctuation LOL


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

I just ate some ham off the farmers pig.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm about to  quit posting for a couple minuets LOLx2


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

I hear rockdale laughin.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

I guided the hunt for this bird.
photo 2.jpg


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Rockdale buck is Like Katie Perry, he's got the eye of the tiger.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Good job Bo$$


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I guided the hunt for this bird.
> photo 2.jpg




What a monster double beard!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Bo$$ got them set-up right.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 21, 2015)

That bird has nice fur


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

photo 1.jpg

I positioned the hunters and called him in.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Cow pen raised turkeys get big.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> That bird has nice fur



Thanks RB, you don't see many of them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Take me Bo$$, Take me.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Cow pen raised turkeys get big.



I will probably enter that bird in the Billy Big Turkey contest.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Turkey callen Bo$$.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 21, 2015)

U must be a callin god cuz that bird look majestic


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Just ordered up a wahoo fish sammich


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Bo$$ that pot fer the largest turkey is 5 digits. $$,$$$


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

WTG, bo$$


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> photo 1.jpg
> 
> I positioned the hunters and called him in.



If i kill a bird like that, he'll be headed to the taxidermy man for a full body mount.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

dave, how many you kill this year so far?


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 21, 2015)

Why y'all kill that's mean ain't it?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Mounten big turkeys cost big money. LOLs


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Ya'll hear sumpan.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Yall are a bunch of turkey killas I haven't been out once yet


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> If i kill a bird like that, he'll be headed to the taxidermy man for a full body mount.



We trying to get a Hunt set up here next year Robert. You will be welcome.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Just ordered up a wahoo fish sammich



Wahooooo!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Mounten big turkeys cost big money. LOLs


That's the bird of a lifetime there. He'd be worth it. 


KyDawg said:


> We trying to get a Hunt set up here next year Robert. You will be welcome.



Can i bring Kenny to carry my stuff and call for me?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Nut Nut was rite.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

LOLs there bammer.... LOLs


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

We'll get a decoy or 3 also.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Them look like fancy pants turkeys.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> That's the bird of a lifetime there. He'd be worth it.
> 
> 
> Can i bring Kenny to carry my stuff and call for me?



Yes, but he cant shoot. I don't allow my guides to shoot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Yes, but he cant shoot. I don't allow my guides to shoot.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

I wouldn't shoot the guide less he messed up the hunt


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

http://www.fox4news.com/story/28858...ttonmouth-water-moccasin#.VTawAPsTt3E.twitter


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Now why would I want to choot. I'd rather eat beef.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I was ticked they were out 

Settled fo a billy burger


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

You going to Kentucky with us next year RB


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Funny den high idk info rei city is to JFK idk face we an CFE Eric hey Yuki fig took build duct tree club


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

all this sasquatch callin gonna have the A.I.M.S. crew in hera


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

mattech said:


> http://www.fox4news.com/story/28858...ttonmouth-water-moccasin#.VTawAPsTt3E.twitter



Billy is dumber than I originally thought.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

My keds are micking in.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Floridiot in the dumb shine state


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry kmc ^^^


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Thats how I see it too, big.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Werd


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

i keep the guts in the freezer til trash day


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

I ain kept the guts off nothin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Must be a three tom limit I don't thabk bama is a law breaker.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2015)

Wooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

I should be a sleep but I was served the high octane coffee today. U am caffeine sensative


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

I am


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

I should have hit the unisome


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

u are


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Back to slum pants folks tomorrow we start at 530am


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

What's your spied mig


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2015)

mattech said:


> http://www.fox4news.com/story/28858...ttonmouth-water-moccasin#.VTawAPsTt3E.twitter


Play stupid games..... win stupid prizes. 


mattech said:


> Funny den high idk info rei city is to JFK idk face we an CFE Eric hey Yuki fig took build duct tree club


translation please.


mtr3333 said:


> i keep the guts in the freezer til trash day


Me too. Kill a bird on sunday and you wont stand it till friday trash pick up.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm gonna take the fancy pants up town job next week and conme in at 730 am


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> What's your spied mig



I don't wear skorts


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Werd


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

You need to be up here Pnut.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Play stupid games..... win stupid prizes.
> 
> translation please.
> 
> Me too. Kill a bird on sunday and you wont stand it till friday trash pick up.



i had a cat and a possum raid my gut bucket. the crows were stashin parts in the trees everywhere. one neighbor prostated to the shirereeve who made me follow gut protocol ... freezer is a lot less trouble.

the hawk does like to pick some things I leave in secret when that crazy neighbor minds his own biz. I still have some sucker heads ready too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Yea, nut U need to be up there. I can call for U too. Don't worry I can't carry a gun. I guide only.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey pnut u awake


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Big ol toms!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

I jus leave the guts where I found em or take em off. No trash pick up here an most of my neighbors mind they own business while I mind mine. Course the hawg pen tends to cover a lot of smells.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> i keep the guts in the freezer til trash day



That's what the trash lady told me to do next time.  They were nice, but, were not about to take that can to the dump for me.  REfunded my money for the two weeks they refused.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Nuts fangers hurt.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

All caught up now.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Wide awake


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Wake wake wake


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Nut in shock, he'll be o k after a few ultras.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

JB JR didn't get in the game.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

Ultras wont fix a nutnut shock


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Nut has500 post to read.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

SO, he came home and lifted for about an hour.......good kid.  Wants to be a winner.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

I ain red but bout 50, he orta skip the odd pages


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Nut is thinken what deks to take to cantuckie


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

In all fairness to the trash people.....this was 2.5 weeks of the white bass run in my trash can.  Lotsa fishes in that bucket.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Pnut is in ultra shel shock


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Nut thinkin about a new shotgun for the trip.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

I'd like to get in on them white bass runs once


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Bo$$, U feed the cows oats & corn during turkey season.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Loling at jb's stinky garbage  

Prolly had more flies that a gut pile during bow opener


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

I sleepy.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Rock a by kmc


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

3 hours later, after I spent $10 in quarters at the car wash rinsing out my truck bed, there were still flies all over it.  Should'a thought to keep the can upright.....had no idea there would be so much garbage juice in that one can.  IT was one of the most awful things I've ever seen.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Tell bkw I said hi


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Kilt a deer in 97 degree heat once.  Gutting that deer was much more pleasant experience.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

How should have went through the $3 car wash and shared the stank


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Bo$$, U feed the cows oats & corn during turkey season.



They like Chufas too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm out.
Night all!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Nite red bamer


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 21, 2015)

I am a tree


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey boss I'm bringing the fam to dalanegha in May  we are staying at the quality inn.  Prolly pan for gold and gems. Hit blood mnt to check out the falls and swim


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> I am a tree



You need to branch out RB.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 21, 2015)

Ty for advice


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> Ty for advice



that'll be 29 dollars with your membership discount


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Hey boss I'm bringing the fam to dalanegha in May  we are staying at the quality inn.  Prolly pan for gold and gems. Hit blood mnt to check out the falls and swim



You know when in May?


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

he may, he may not


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey Hank.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 21, 2015)

I quit trying to catch up.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm beehind.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 21, 2015)

Work is getting in my way.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 21, 2015)

Now its bed time.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

hey Bo$$


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

nitenite nutnut


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

anybody smell that?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

You see that bird that Tim killed Pnut?


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

after all said and dun, I think I lost .003 lbs today. It felt good


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Those are some big birds your postin' bo$$, very cool


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> after all said and dun, I think I lost .003 lbs today. It felt good



I think I found it......Im gettin' fatter by the day.  Seems once I cross a certain line my weight gain accelerates.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

i refuse to buy bigger clothes. I just add more buttons and zippers


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Those are some big birds your postin' bo$$, very cool



That was the same bird JB. He was killed in sight of that campground I posted.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

I broke down and had Mrs JB buy me more jeans recently, old ones were just getting painful


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That was the same bird JB. He was killed in sight of that campground I posted.



Very cool.  Is that the river you catch the whites from?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> i refuse to buy bigger clothes. I just add more buttons and zippers



Wear overhauls mtr.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

one of theses days i'm going to kill one of those birds just to get it done


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

As long as white bass run at the same time as turkey season, I will never be a turkey hunter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That was the same bird JB. He was killed in sight of that campground I posted.





Over by the kone pile.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Over by the kone pile.



Kone was in my hunting coat.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Scrapy finally show up, guess I can go home now.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Just dropping by


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Can't stay long


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm tard


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Where did scraps go


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Bo$$ ?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Jb?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Bigs?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Matt


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Roll call flop


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Night Mark.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Good night bo$$


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Im out too, nite yall


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

I keep coming back checking for Scrapy. I'm usually not up this late and this is when he usually gets rolling.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Night Yall and you too Buckfiddy.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Last post B4 scraps takes over


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Her quack u werkin?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey  not her


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey now


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

You and wife coming camping Memorial Day?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

I should go to bed


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

But I can't sleep


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Let's try this again  nite peeps


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry. I been workin like beaver.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Her quack u werkin?




Yassir. 




bigelow said:


> You and wife coming camping Memorial Day?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2015)

Scrapy b here, betcha he's reading back . .


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

Whoever said bush lining was easy. Specially by yourself doing all the work and a woman tellin you how to do it.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey Quack! Up to you tonight. I got unfinnish business with that woman. And then catfish to clean.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2015)

It'll take longer to clean the catfish.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2015)

Scrapy musta caught a butt load of catfish.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Scrapy musta caught a butt load of catfish.


38# of boneless fillets.  Everything takes longer now.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

I'd take a toddy right now if I had one left. My back is aching.
From cleaning fish.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2015)

Scraps can limb line faster than Billy when he had two arms


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2015)

Good moaning FLOP


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2015)

Hiya fuzzbro .


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

YaaY.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

reeB


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey quaxster


----------



## ccherry (Apr 22, 2015)

Mornin...........Wooooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2015)

Shazam.....Strike me with a lightning bolt


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 22, 2015)

Good Morning gents


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

cool beans


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey hae hay


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Morning, i'm still asleep.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 22, 2015)

Honk Honk!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Smell the useles crew gatherin, glad Mm's fur is dry now.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Honkey Honkey!


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 22, 2015)

mownin


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm about to go get me some eggs,grits & sausage with a juice. Anyone else want some breakfast.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 22, 2015)

N Ga under a stink warnin today


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 22, 2015)

had me some trail mix and popcorn for breakfast thanks kmac


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

I want to be a role model useles member.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

I ain't even gonna try to read back.. Goot Mornin tho!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Good deal 33! eat heathly


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 22, 2015)

overalls were the suggested attire for me last night. Couldn't find this pic til this mownin. Here's some of the 3333s who never knew fat.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

morning kids


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

happy birthday Bo$$


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

birthday flop


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

CAn't see 33's pic.......but, trail mix fer breakfast sounds just awful.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

That's dedication.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 22, 2015)

see it?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> see it?



Looks like hard workin honest folks!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Looks like hard workin honest folks!!



The standard in those days.  A rare thing now..


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 22, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Looks like hard workin honest folks!!



Don't know how they stopped workin to stand still for the pic. Musta been Sunday.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The standard in those days.  A rare thing now..



That's true! My granddad worked until the day before he died. He told me not to come to the hospital to see him, that I had more important things to do. I was combining Rye that day that we sold and kept some for seed. It was hard on me for a while but I figured out later in life what he was saying!! Tough folks back in them days. I try to raise mine to where they have a work ethic because most grown folks I know don't...


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 22, 2015)

the work ethic im seein around lately is lame. There is more effort these days in placing blame than working through problems by finding solutions. You know what rolls downhill too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

wutimizz


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> the work ethic im seein around lately is lame. There is more effort these days in placing blame than working through problems by finding solutions. You know what rolls downhill too.



no i don't know......what does roll down hill????


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

They look drug free also.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

He's sayin that U roll down hill. m03


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 22, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> no i don't know......what does roll down hill????



you know "stuff".


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 22, 2015)

what kmac sed


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

m03 rolls down hill when jill pushed him down.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

If U don't know don't ask.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey who pushed the red button ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Wut red button?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

The panic button.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Well I just had to ask.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

What does a turkey sound like goin to roost


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 22, 2015)

everthing rolls downhill


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop!


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 22, 2015)

premature flop


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

don't get it


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

so confused


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

oops, I just rolled down hill.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

m03 is from another country.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 22, 2015)

fryin pan or fire?


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 22, 2015)

03 cleaned his clock


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 22, 2015)

broke but clean


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

i have to go and drop the kids off at the pool


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

oh my......


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Morning


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i have to go and drop the kids off at the pool



I don't get it !What does that mean ?

Please explain.


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

must be a heated pool........


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

hope they can swim....


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

maybe there will be a life guard on dooty...


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 22, 2015)

itsa jacuzzi


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 22, 2015)

hope they rememberd there floaties


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

m03 is going to the pool & jump into see if he floats.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 22, 2015)

could be a sink or swim situation


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2015)

That is enough if that bar talk up in hera


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

That's enough


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

T is gonna cyber shoot yall


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Pew pew pew


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

JB's garbage truck just came by the shop with his dead fish on it. Mercy it was rotten.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

I need some cybertarget practice today, mattech.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

Tell me hoo and I'll start cyberchooting.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Hoo


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

I hate Wednesdays......lotsa meetings on Wednesdays.....don't much care for meetings.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

Meetings interupt Billy time......Id rather be useless inda cube than in a useless meeting


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

now i'm hungry


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

I wish Ihad a cyper weapon.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

eerrrr woman


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

lols


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey who put the frozen dead fish in the dumptas


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Brings a new meanin to the Burgerking dumpta where I got my crown.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Bo$$ i$callin in turkey$ for the Ga. boz$


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Gobble gobble


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

pewpewpew


----------



## Yota Love (Apr 22, 2015)

Who's in here?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Thisen is about done, ya'll want me to start another one.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

who's axing?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

I'll do it!!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Who cares.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

I'mrunnin outa stuff to say.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Maybe I need to shut-up.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Wut yall think!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Kappooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwww

Killed that flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Flopz


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

I can help


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Let's


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

get


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

thissun


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

flopped


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

over


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

once


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

and


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

for


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

all


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I just heard a bomb in Perry. Man, it was loud.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

i'm down


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

who's Perry?


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm scared now


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Its ashame some folks have nutten better to do thanlet other do the werk & then take the glory away from  the werken man.

That was not a good flop ^^


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Someone come hold me


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

did it sound like KAAAPOOOYYAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

or more like KKKKKKAAAAAAAAAAABOOOOOOOOOOMMMM


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Its ashame some folks have nutten better to do thanlet other do the werk & then take the glory away from  the werken man.
> 
> That was not a good flop ^^


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

LOLs


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

thought you would never ask; MT


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

dancin'


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

lol's


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

It was like a cannon, not like a gun at all, Luke a real deep explosion. I've had tractor trailers blow up beside me and that is loud. But this was way louder.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

flak


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop^^^


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

cannon flop?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

never seen one of those before


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

did it shake the ground?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

omg-ing


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Yup, bad. Shook my whole van


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I haven't heard sirens yet?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

prayers for the van


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you hdm, thank you very much.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

That means alot


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I think I wet my pants a little


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Wait, no, I spilled some no smell alcohol.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Whew


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

mattech said:


> I think I wet my pants a little



aint that common?


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Who has the next one.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

next what?


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Sometimes


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Looks like I'm going to Talladega for sure!!! whooooooooooo


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

i'm getting nervous


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

you know what happens when I get nervous


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I had a really good title a couple days ago, but I forgot.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Awesome nitram


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Last Flop...


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Done


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

locking it


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Stoopid 5 second rule


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

My flopper hiccuped there I didn't think I'd get it.


----------

